# Hurricane Fay



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

We are about to get nailed (Fort Myers,FL), first one this season. Hopefully it won't pick up too much strength and we won't lose power for too long. T-minus 12 hrs. Wish us luck!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Good luck.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Pfft, hurricanes... you don't see us northerners whining about blizzards and ice storms.

Batten down the hatches, stock up on bottled water and comic books and you'll be fine.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

My grandparents, who live just outside of Tampa, are sitting out the storm as well  They've stocked up on batteries and water. 

Best of luck to you and your family as well, k-dawg! I'm sure everything will be fine 

I remember one that hit Panama City when I was a kid. We drove inland to a friends house, and when we returned to Tyndall AFB after the storm had subsided, we were glad that we hadn't stayed. Structures were fine, but there were sheds a half mile from home, trees down, etc. They can really take a toll. Like I said, all of the structures were okay, but I'm sure it'd be scary to hear the madness outside.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

COM said:


> Pfft, hurricanes... you don't see us northerners whining about blizzards and ice storms.
> 
> Batten down the hatches, stock up on bottled water and comic books and you'll be fine.


lol yea since I seemed so distraught about the situation in my first post.... I'm just happy cause I dont have school tomorrow =)


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Good luck  That's the biggest disadvantage I see to Florida is the hurricanes. Other wise I'd love to live there. But no, I'll probably stick to the extreme temperatures of Utah, for now.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Hope you guys are safe and everything turns out alright. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

i have never been in a hurricane personally cause i liv in northern canada but we do get hurricane force winds and like downpour raining so i think i have an idea as to what it is like.
The winds get like 125km sometimes


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Galveston had Eduoard (or whatever) about 2/3 weeks ago. It was about 50 mp5, not too far off from fay. Honestly, I slept through it. I've seen normal T-storms do worse than that hurricane. You should be fine.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

i lived though katrina, was staying at a cousins house near new orleans, we just boarded up all the windows and doors, had plenty of water and canned food, many batteries, and a battery operated fridge(mini fridge) and a battery operated microwave.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I wouldn't want to ride one out but at least you get a few days/hours warning unlike Oklahoma tornados that can drop down on your head before you even know they are there. I guess there are dangerous forces of nature to contend with no matter where you live (blizzards, hurricanes, tornados, earthquakes, extreme heat..).Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

i was just in ft myers. was supposed to have left today, but decided to skip out yesterday instead.

am just a slight bit disappointed in a sick sorta way; would've been cool to expereince a mild hurricane.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

COM said:


> Pfft, hurricanes... you don't see us northerners whining about blizzards and ice storms.


Yeah, dem southerners wouldn't survive our northern winter storms.

We drive 55 mph during a blizzard where we are. Gotta learn to live fast, die hard. Aw, heck - we even wear shorts in winter when it's 20 below ! LOL !!!


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

lol nice Ice... It wasn't bad at all storm passed just south of us and never made it up to hurricane force just tropical storm. We didn't even lose power =P kind of a let down actually


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hurricanes are no joke, yankees. Imagine a 300 mile wide tornado giving birth to hundreds of little baby twisters all around her edges, and you start to get the idea.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Now you know why I live in Central New York, ToS. LOL !!! 

I'd rather deal with the cold & ice & blizzards than tornadoes, hurricanes, wildfires, mudslides, flooding, volcanoe eruptions, etc ... 

Oh we do get a rare earthquake from time to time but nohing of in a major scale. We had one back in 1998 or 1999. Wife woke me out of a sound sleep when she felt a slight tremor. I felt it and told her to go back to sleep cuz it was just a little shaky shake by mother earth. LOL !!


----------

